
Try Kubernetes with Vagrant - mariomarin
http://lollyrock.com/articles/kubernetes-vagrant/
======
xkarga00
The author of this post is using v0.17 but the latest Kubernetes version is
v0.21 and soon v1.0 will be out. Beware that some of the commands he uses have
already been renamed ( _run-container_ to _run_ and _resize_ to _scale_ ).
Also a tip, some resources have abbreviations, eg. you can pass _rc_ instead
of _replicationControllers_ in the cli

    
    
      kubectl get rc -l name=www-nginx

~~~
ams6110
Thanks for the tip. Yet another thing I will file under "see if it's still
around in a few years" before I bother with it too much.

~~~
zwischenzug
Trust me, it will be.

RedHat, Microsoft and Google are backing it. The chances of it disappearing
are minimal.

~~~
dkarapetyan
Wasn't OpenStack a thing like that too? Big company backing doesn't really
mean as much as people think.

~~~
harlowja
It's still not a thing??

[https://wiki.openstack.org/wiki/Contributors/Corporate](https://wiki.openstack.org/wiki/Contributors/Corporate)

Looks to me like a pretty big list.

~~~
detaro
It's a thing in that it exists, can be deployed, has industry backing and a
lot of hype around it. And enough mindshare that no direct (open) competitor
has a chance.

But the difference between what it claims to be able to do and what you want
to actually use without hiring a bunch of developers (if possible, those that
build the feature you are interested in) is also a thing. Anything going above
a basic feature set is quite tricky, and many components are of bad quality.
Or have undocumented specialties and the only way to get support that can help
is to track down the original developers on IRC. Or 3 components share a
concept, but all do it in slightly different ways.

To many cooks and all that... Many developers have recognized that, but
cleaning up takes time & there are new bits and features added all the time.

Which also means that if someone doesn't need the full feature set OpenStack
promises a competitor (like using containers & Kubernetes maybe) can easily
beat it.

(I don't have that much experience using it myself, but I've heard the above
from many developers, vendors and people trying to use it on conferences and
online)

~~~
jacques_chester
OpenStack and Kubernetes solve different problems. OpenStack is aimed at IaaS,
a la AWS without the more recent additions.

Kubernetes is the central component for a PaaS, which is why OpenShift 3 is
built on top of it.

~~~
bkeroack
I would put it differently: OpenStack is how you do IaaS with long-lived,
mutable server instances ("pets").

Kubernetes is how you do IaaS with immutable, disposable application instances
("cattle").

I've used both. OpenStack is indeed complex and brittle (but if you get it
working and leave it alone, it works well). I'm excited about k8s but it's too
new to pass much judgement on yet.

~~~
jacques_chester
Interesting way to look at it. I've worked on Cloud Foundry, so I'm used to
seeing things from the PaaS POV.

------
dward

      git clone https://github.com/GoogleCloudPlatform/kubernetes.git
      export KUBERNETES_PROVIDER=vagrant
      cd kubernetes
      ./cluster/kube-up.sh
    

will not work. you need to build kubernetes first. you can either run `make
quick-release` before kube-up (but you need build deps) or you can download a
release version. Instead try running:

    
    
      export KUBERNETES_PROVIDER=vagrant && curl -sS https://get.k8s.io | bash
    

You don't even need to clone the repo.

------
therealmarv
Seems Kubernetes 1.0 is also out:
[https://github.com/GoogleCloudPlatform/kubernetes/pull/11103](https://github.com/GoogleCloudPlatform/kubernetes/pull/11103)
Why do they do that on weekends? ;)

~~~
petercooper
I believe they're doing the real launch at OSCON which is in a week or two.

------
tootie
There's an explosion in the container/VM space or competing and complimenting
products that I can barely keep a handle on. One thing I've noticed is that
they've all seemingly failed at actually abstracting anything and are really
just adding another level of obstuse syntax on top of already obscure linux
commands. Why can't list out my software stack as a list of dependencies and
versions (like npm package.json or a maven POM file)?

~~~
jacques_chester
The short answer is that systems grow at the edges from a given starting
position.

Existing package systems like Maven, Rubygems, NPM etc basically evolved to
wire together a monolith at _build time_.

Placement systems like Kubernetes, Mesos and (I have a dog in this fight)
Diego/Lattice solve a different problem -- efficiently locating and wiring up
distributed systems composed of standalone services at _runtime_.

If you squint and turn your head sideways, the problem that they solve
_rhymes_. You don't see it that way yet because you assume that there is a
monolith-style solution to the problem of assembling a distributed system at
_build time_.

There are people trying, but it's not really going to work as well.
Distributed systems are simply harder to build and compose than monoliths.

The only reason you're seeing this now is because PaaSes make it trivial to
stage a single app or API server, so suddenly it has become attractive to
break the monolith apart. Until now, running a fleet of microservices was
basically too hard for 90% of development shops.

Disclaimer: I was seconded to the Cloud Foundry buildpacks team for ~7 months
and I work for Pivotal.

------
jacques_chester
Those wanting an alternative might like to try Lattice[0], which is extracted
from the next-gen Cloud Foundry core components (Diego scheduler, Gorouter and
Loggregator).

Disclaimer: I work for Pivotal, which donates the majority of engineering to
the Cloud Foundry Foundation.

[0] [http://lattice.cf/](http://lattice.cf/)

------
rcarmo
I've been running Rancher ([http://rancher.com](http://rancher.com)) for a
week now trying out multiple configurations, and that significantly took the
shine off Kubernetes for me until someone comes up with a decent web front-
end.

Setup was _way_ easier, too. (Kubernetes 1.0 better come with updated docs,
two months ago they didn't match the then current release).

It's going to be interesting watching what happens in the container
orchestration space - the good thing is that you can (nearly) always move your
stuff across without much hassle.

(Didn't know about Lattice.cf, going to take a look at that too.)

------
anotheryou
somtimes HN titles are just simple sentences with strange random substantives
to me...

